# System.currentTimeMillis() in AccessDB!?



## Leeprasteen (9. Aug 2004)

wie muss ich System.currentTimeMillis() umwandeln, um die Zeitangabe in einer Access-Datenbank als Standarddatum zu speichern???
muss ich die umrechnung in tt/mm/jjjj hh:mm:ss selbst vornehmen oder gibts dafür ne funktion in java?
oder kann Access die seit nem bestimmten Datum vergangenen Millisekunden selbst umrechnen?


----------



## nollario (9. Aug 2004)

schau mal nach der Klasse 
	
	
	
	





```
SimpleDateFormat
```
. Damit kannst Du Datumswerte anzeigen bzw. formattieren...


----------



## Leeprasteen (9. Aug 2004)

thx - damit funkionierts


----------

